# Winchester Model 12, 1918 ....need some direction..



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I have an 1918 Model 12 Winchester 12 ga. I have not fired it in about 7 or 8 years. It's not a gun I have used a lot, but I have used it in the past.

Last time was when I took my boys shooting in the desert in NM. When I went to pull it out, I had issues trying to make everything work. I started looking at tutorials on youtube, and schematics. 

I know for sure that the dustcover to the chamber is missing, and there may even be some parts in the receiver that are missing. Thinking back over the last time it was fired, I remember one of the boys getting kicked like a mule, and dropping the gun. I'm thinking now, that maybe in the excitement, we picked the gun up, packed it away, without really checking it's condition....(I know....my bad..).

My questions:
1. If there are parts missing on this gun, would I be able to find them?
2. Any recommendations on a expert who might take a look at this? (If there are parts missing, I don't even know what they are...)
3. Do you think this gun would be worth repairing??

Thanks for any and all advice.....


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I am confused with the statement"the dustcover to the chamber is missing" as far as I am aware,there is no such thing as a dustcover on a model 12....Go to the Numerich Arms web site and look at the breakdown of gunparts...it should tell you what if anything is missing....and if it is all there it is for sure worth repairing....if anything is wrong with it..it may just need to be cleaned up.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe my nomenclature is bad. There should be a cover over the ejector port that is missing.

Thanks for the heads up on the website..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Never had a cover.. Darn nice gun and heck yeah there are parts for them. Could need just a good cleaning.Is it worth repairing wow, they are damm fine pump guns.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Never had a cover.. Darn nice gun and heck yeah there are parts for them. Could need just a good cleaning.


Are you sure?? All of the online pics I have seen show a cover on the right side of the receiver....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Are you sure your looking at a model 12?


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Are you sure your looking at a model 12?


Yup... http://www.gunslot.com/files/gunslot/images/34518.jpg


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

There is no dust cover on a M-12. Are you referring to the bolt? The silver part? Your gun wouldn't fire without it.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Your child fired it, then dropped it, now the bolt is gone? What? 

I think you fubar'ed any assembly/disassembly process you might have engaged in with this weapon. Look around the house. I'm betting the bolt did not fall out, but was removed during disassembly, and its in a box somewhere or the kids have it. Interrogate the children.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Model 12 is a shotgun...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

We all know that but where is the bolt ?We think you are looking at the bolt. It is not a dust cover.If that silver thing is missing that is the bolt. Certainly would have problems then.
PS there isnt a dust cover on any of those three guns in the pictures. If you dont want to mess with it I will take it off your hands.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

It's hard to break a Model 12.
Attached link to the pictures are 2X Models 12's (top and middle). The bottom is a Model 42.
No "dust covers". Like others said, you are looking at the bolt.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess my problem has been identified.....missing bolt...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

It may not be missing just rack the slide forward and if its there it will appear.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If it doesn't come forward with the slide take a look inside that slot toward the rear of the gun and see if you see a somewhat round piece of steel with a hole in the middle just in case it became disconnected from the slide. Not sure how that would happen but you never know.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> If it doesn't come forward with the slide take a look inside that slot toward the rear of the gun and see if you see a somewhat round piece of steel with a hole in the middle just in case it became disconnected from the slide. Not sure how that would happen but you never know.


I think you may be on to something here.......sounds like what I have going on. I will have to check it out....

Thx..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Not sure about a model 12 but there may be a small little release next to the trigger guard you may have to push to get the slide to go forward.


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

Model 12 Winchester do not have a "dust cover". There is nothing covering the ejection port. All you should see is the side of the bolt. It is an exceptional shotgun! It is definately worth fixing. You can find every part for it, Nurich Arms will have 99% of them. Please post pics of what you think is missing------


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

c-man69 said:


> Model 12 Winchester do not have a "dust cover". There is nothing covering the ejection port. All you should see is the side of the bolt. It is an exceptional shotgun! It is definately worth fixing. You can find every part for it, Nurich Arms will have 99% of them. Please post pics of what you think is missing------


I really do appreciate everyone's input on this. It's what makes 2cool cool....

I believe everyone is right about it not having a "dust cover". I thought from looking at pics online that it was a dustcover, but if y'all say it is the side of the bolt, then I have no reason to doubt that..

When I look into the receiver, I can see the bolt that is retracted back. For some reason, it is not coming forward and working with the slide mechanism.

I will monkey with it some this evening, and post up some pics.

Thanks again..


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Not sure about a model 12 but there may be a small little release next to the trigger guard you may have to push to get the slide to go forward.


I do have that small release. Should it be depressed, and the slide pushed forward simultaneously?


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

WOW !!


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

you should be able to find all schematics for all parts, as well as instructions on how to take it fully apart. If you do not feel comfortable doing this, please take it to a gunsmith. These are outstanding shotguns.
ps
if you want to get rid of it, please let me know.....i collect them.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

deckh said:


> WOW !!


No kidding.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

OK, Here are some photos:







Here you can see the bolt in the retracted position (sorry about pic quality):



After jacking with it a bit, it doesn't look like the slide mechanism isn't engaging the bolt, so it isn't getting pulled forward. Or I'm doing something wrong....


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Good news!! I was able to work the bolt into a forward position. I took a small screwdriver and was able to pry it forward enough to where I could push it all the way forward.

It is now engaging the slide, and is firing properly. The only problem is that all the action is very stiff. I think I probably need to take it apart, and do a thorough clean/lube.

I'm very happy. This gun was purchased by my Grandfather new, and given to my Dad, and then me. I am willing to bet that my Grandfather hardly ever used it, and I don't think my Dad ever fired it. I have only fired it about a dozen times in the 30 years I have owned it. It's like a brand new gun that is 100 years old.

Very glad to get it moving....

Thanks all..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Next a good cleaning and some type of course in learning about that gun.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

This may help you http://stevespages.com/pdf/winchester_12.pdf


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Could be the action bar is broken or bent. Model 12's only have one action bar while Remington 870's have two.


----------

